# Windows 7 Ultimate VS Windows 8



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 4, 2012)

What are the primary differences between the Windows 7 Ultimate I am currently using and the newly released Windows 8?


----------



## sands67 (Nov 8, 2012)

Interface is the biggest thing. Windows 8 seems to be drawing a similar look and feel accross all windows devices which is expected. Other than that and some faster code that works well on older machines as well it is hard to really tell. The interface is the way things are going with windows so we all may as well get used to it...lol


----------



## Min1a1k1shi (Feb 12, 2013)

*windows 8* is the latest version of windows, new-style interface for use with touchscreens which is the great feature of window 8 whether that's on a touchscreen laptop, all-in-one PC or tablet. 

while *Windows 7* is the big hit of microsoft rather than Windows Vista. But it still needs to dominate on laptops and desktops.


----------



## jvarnell (Feb 12, 2013)

I use Windows 7 but dislike it.  The windows 8 interface is even worst.  It is like the macdonalds ordering interface and I just want to say how do I pic a hambuger with out pickels.  I am a xwindows and motif guy.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Feb 21, 2013)

Windows 8 is EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVIL! It tries to make a desktop function like a tablet. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've tried, it, don't like it. I'd be happy with a shell and Xwindows, myself, but my workplace is wedded to Microsoft--don't even have one *NIX guy on staff.


----------



## sands67 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have windows 8 on my laptop and the first thing I did was buy a program start8  to make it look like windows 7. I never use the windows 8 interface. I don't like. I have started experimenting with Linux,  but for business and games windows is still king. Also if you have older printers I have come across several cases there are no drivers available or going to be available.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 7, 2013)

I use macs, but the other day I was playing with a $700 all-in-one windows 8 touchscreen desktop and loved it. Yeah, they're trying to merge everything. I'm interested in Ubuntu's phone/tablet offering later this year.


----------



## sands67 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been looking with curiosity at what Ubuntu is doing. The phone looks real smooth. It is a big transition to go from the desktop to a much smaller screen. What are the apps going to be like? my real concern is that is it just going to seem like android with a themed look.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Txmason (Jun 16, 2013)

Bro. Blake,

I have finally decided on getting a MacBook Pro 15" with retina display since I do photography the $2,1000 model. Any suggestions on what I should put on it (add to it). What about the $1,500 model? 

Also what do you put around your MacBook to protect it?

What do you put over the keyboard to protect it?

I was going to get an iMac 27" and an ipad but I need to be mobile. Should I start off with a laptop then save up for an iMac and iPad later? I am going into real estate by the way. 

What's your opinion on the iPad mini ?

I appreciate all you do!

Happy Fathers Day!

Bro. Jerry Johnston 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

